# 1996 Altima O2 sensor



## iviguy (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a slight problem. I have a 96 Altima that a few years ago had the engine replaced. I has never been able to pass the OBDII test and I believe that the engine was out of an older model. O2 sense, EGR and Catylist all read not ready and have for about 3 years now.

The O2 sensor on this engine has one wire coming out of it and the harness is also a 1 wire harness. My manual states that this year model should have an O2 sensor with 2 wires. 

Is there someone here that has a 96 Altima that can check their Front O2 sensor and see what you have? Or someone that knows for sure. If they put an older engine in my car its probably why it won't pass inspection and if I can prove that then I have a case to make the dealership fix it.

Thanks


----------

